
My analysis of the Voynich Manuscript text - DonaldFisk
http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/blog/Blog.html
======
DonaldFisk
The last 12 articles in my "blog"
([http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/blog/Blog.html](http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/blog/Blog.html))
cover my statistical analysis of the Voynich Manuscript. I have concluded that
the text is almost certainly meaningless, and figured out how it could have
been generated. My generated text has all the important statistical properties
of the original, except for some details of paragraphing, which can easily be
handled by postprocessing.

There's a related thread discussing it at Voynich Ninja:
[https://voynich.ninja/thread-1812.html](https://voynich.ninja/thread-1812.html)

